# A Summer-like Winter's Day on the Ocean



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello everyone. I've been pretty much wiped out for the last two weeks with what the docs think was bacterial poisoning so I haven't had a chance to post these until now. Over Martin Luther King Day we headed down to our friend's place in Napa and spent the weekend riding in both the wine country and along the Pac Coast Highway (California Highway 1). The weather was beyond beautiful with temps in the 70's on both days, a warm wind, and almost no people on the roads. What an awesome weekend of riding. Anyway, here's the pics from the ride up Highway 1 starting in Bodega Bay, riding up to Ft. Ross, and then riding back down to Bodega. Started about noon and got back just as the sun was setting. The perfect day except somewhere, sometime, during this ride I picked up a bug that tried to kill me .

Starting out we had a very strong cross/tail wind blowing. It was nice and warm but having a tailwind in the beginning was a little disconcerting. But, coming out of the southeast, the wind was warm and there was no sign of fog anywhere. We stopped and got breakfast at the Sandpiper Restaurant at the entrance to the Bay (highly recommended) and then proceeded north up Highway 1 in the direction of Jenner. I had spotted a side road between Jenner and Ft. Ross called Meyers Grade on the maps before leaving. Figuring it would be nice to get off Highway 1 for a while I incorporated it into the ride. Little did I know what I was getting us into.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Meyer's Grade into Ft. Ross*

Note to self: When riding with wimpy winter legs make sure to check grade before attempting roads!

When we got to Meyer's Grade everyone looked up the road and pretty much gave me that look of "you gotta be kidding!". But, I was on a mission and away we went up the grade. What a butt buster. Almost consistently above 15% and a good portion around 18% as we wound our way up from near sea level to 1700 feet. I though I was going to lose my breakfast about the time the road finally broke into a level. As I looked back to take some pics I could see the rest of the group tacking from side to side as they growled at me. But, boy was it worth it looking back on the views of the coast and rolling green hills all around us. 

We had to ride along the rollers along the top of the grade for a while before hitting Ft. Ross Road. This road is awesome but I highly recommend two things. First, do not try riding it from Ft. Ross unless you have a death wish . There is no break in the climb until you hit 1700ft in only 2 1/2 miles. Second, when descending watch for bikers and cars coming up through this one lane, rough, redwood needle covered, little road. There's not a lot, but it is so windy that most of the time you only have a hundred or so feet of visibility on an elevator like descent. But, it is fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Back to Bodega*

We stopped in a Ft. Ross to enjoy the views and let our brakes cool down. Lots of views, some flowers, and quiet. We then rode back to Bodega as the sun set to our west and warm winds blew in our face. Luckily they had died down to almost nothing and it wasn't too bad getting back at all. As we rolled into Bodega the sun disappeared behind the headlands and we headed over to the Tides Wharf for some clam chowder and beer.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

see any birds?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Tough climb? That`s funy- it was easy to look at the pictures. Hope you`re getting over your infection.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

That wooded downhill section looks beautiful.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> see any birds?


LOL, first thing I thought.

Great looking riding, I think Ridgetop got muy lucky with the weather.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow. I love that profile. Lots of miles to warm up, then a killer climb with a view, and a rewarding DH, followed by a few hills to warm the legs back up after the descent. Fabulous.

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

I no longer feel sorry for you.  Your recent health problems have been on my mind. Mrs. S, who does not understand internet friends, said to me the other day: "Now why are you telling about some guy that you never have met and who may just be some guy who has watched too many House episodes." But, I am digressing. 

All joking aside, I'm happy to see that you at least had a good ride under your belt before you were hit with whatever has decided to attack your body. Back in 2006, I had major denal surgery less than a week after I returned home from riding in France. The pain was not any less because I had had a good riding vacation, but I had some pleasant memories to help me forget how miserable I was, 

Thanks for the pics. And, I hope that you are feeling better.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Mark! Tell Mrs. S that I've been avoiding House like the plague. That show would give me the creeps right now . I'm doing quite a bit better. Headed back to work this week for two 1/2 days and made it through all right. Docs said my internals took a horrible beating so six weeks before I'm 100% again. I'm being pulled off of all my meds as of tomorrow so they can do another round of testing next week without their effects. It's been fun .

The worst part is I've been ordered to stay off the bike for 2 to 3 weeks to allow my kidneys to get back to 100%. They said they don't want me to stress them out through dehydration. I might sneak in some 1 hour rides though .


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Actually there were almost no birds of any type. Either the human one fingered or the friendlier feathered guys.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

That downhill through the redwoods and Douglas fir is awesome. But my hands were almost nonfunctioning from the constant braking by the time we made the bottom.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Sheesh, that looks like a gorgeous ride. That adds another place on my long list of places to ride someday. Your pictures are great.

Hope you heal fast.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

That sure is lovely country and a nice break from seeing all the snowbanks around here. I could almost feel the warmth...

singlecross


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Mr. Ridgetop,

I say this to you, with respect and with concern for your recent health problems .................


But really, Get Stabbed !!

That sort of riding in January, most of which month I couldn't even see the roads around here ........................

well really, you need to get stabbed in the liver.


With respect.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

What a great post and ride. This board has been a little slow lately. This helps liven it up. Hope your doing better.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

wonderful pix, thanks for sharing! i will do that ride someday.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

See anyone surfing? Looks like a clean 4' swell with offshore winds! Man it would be hard to figure out if I would surf or ride on a day like that, but those roads look perfect........MTT


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Assuming I don't become some sort of invalid  I'll ride it with you if you want.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I didn't notice any surfers, but I'm sure it's more that I wasn't paying enough attention.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

I enjoyed viewing the pictures you posted in this thread.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Just lovely.


----------



## zuk88 (Jan 11, 2006)

How did you manage to not get ran over on hwy. 1...I don't even like driving on that road.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Until about May it is pretty quiet. The closest call we had was a monster RV that forced my wife into the gravel edge on a turn (the RV was literally unable to make the turn without its rear going off the road). The jerk could have waited a couple of seconds but just went forward anywhere.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Having driven that road probably close to 1000 times (from San Jose/Sunnyvale area to Sea Ranch/Gualala areas since 1989) I can only say, “congratulations on not being killed by the idiot drivers who frequent those roads”. Lots of crazed-out meth-heads and drunk-ass ******** on the roads in Mendocino County, which is just a bit north of Sea Ranch. Otherwise, really beautiful area there.

Another really fun, challenging, and beautiful ride would be from Annapolis Road in Sea Ranch, all the way down through Skaggs Spring Road to Healdsburg. Or, if you’re in for something just a LARGE BIT more challenging, take Mountain View Road or even Fish Rock Road from Point Arena back over to just a bit north of Healdsburg.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Fantastic photos! They really get me pumped up for better weather days up here in Washington 

+1 on the Fig Newtons - MAGIC!!

And I just read the posts yesterday regarding your recent medical issues (new to the forum). Although I don't know you, I've very glad to hear that your health is improving, and I promise I won't hunt down your doc and tell him about the 1 hr rides you'll be sneaking in 

Best of luck getting back in the saddle!! :thumbsup: 
-Chris


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Aren't those hills supposed to be green this time of year?


----------

